
Kiplinger: "Only SF and Seattle boast more VC than Indianapolis" - mileszs
http://www.kiplinger.com/slideshow/10-great-cities-for-starting-a-business/3.html
======
mattdeboard
Excess of young talent? What the hell?

I live in Indy too, but it seems to me like we have a serious crisis of talent
here. At least people are lured to the bay area and boston by images of a
metropolitan, modern lifestyle, outstanding culture, etc. We can't even get a
modern bus system.

The "excess of young talent" claim is dubious at best, ditto for "more VC than
anywhere in the US other than SF or Seattle". I'd really need to see some data
supporting both of those claims.

~~~
jonhendry
I'd want to know what kind of companies are being funded. Is it all Eli Lilly
pharma cash going to pharma startups? Etc.

~~~
mattdeboard
Of course there is a concentration on biotech & the medical industry. I know
of a couple of startups that focus on harnessing all the documentation the
medical industry generates. But no that is not all there is here. ExactTarget,
Cha-Cha, Angie's List, etc.

